# Opinions on the new Youtube layout.



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

You've no doubt noticed the new Youtube layout.

What are your thoughts on it?



Spoiler



I give it a big meh. It's un-needed and messy in my opinion.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm used to the old one...


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

There is no big yellow button!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

Google </3


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

It is horrible. No star ratings, now it's like or dislike. Also, comments are messy. Channels haven't changed, posting isn't working, screwed up Youtube. This is horrible. Look what it does to popular videos, with video responses etc.

Random vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq49JXmeqjU&playnext_from=TL&videos=cU-ZlFQkBxM&feature=sub

Scroll down to the comments. Completely screwed up. This is horrible. I hope they change it back.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

Reminds me of reddit. I like it.

People just don't like it because it's different an they're used to the old one.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> It is horrible. No star ratings




People either voted 1 star or 5 stars. Ratings were pretty much useless.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

It's so weird...and I cant access a lot of stuff right now


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 1, 2010)

I loev minimalism.~

Therefore, I also like this new youtube.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 1, 2010)

i just wish they would make up their minds about how they want it to look. i m gettin tired of it being the old look one day and the new look the next.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> i just wish they would make up their minds about how they want it to look. i m gettin tired of it being the old look one day and the new look the next.




Yeah, because they change it *that* often. >_>


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate how you have to click on your username then click subscriptions. And the like thing reminds me of facebook.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess the like/dislike it better than the rating system it had before, but I hate what they did to the comments section and how they moved the description box under the video and made it look similar to a comment.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, they should move it above the related videos really. Maybe give it it's own box or something.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't see anything different on mine


----------



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, they should move it above the related videos, really


Yeah, I wonder why the youtube committee havn't thought of that alre-

Oh, wait.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, they should move it above the related videos, really. Maybe give it it's own box or something.


I was just thinking about how all the videos that have people pointing to the description and subscription button to their left wouldn't make sense anymore.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they should move it above the related videos, really. Maybe give it it's own box or something.
> ...




The desc. already appears below when you view the video in their channel. This layout actually makes things more uniform, come to think of it.

Whatever, people who point to the description are idiots.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Whatever, people who point to the description are idiots.



...Chris Bird...


----------



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Ftfy


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 1, 2010)

It. Sucks. So. Hard.


----------



## mbrart (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually like it better. I hope they don't pull a facebook and change it again next month.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 1, 2010)

Not to fond of it. Used to the old look. Liked it that way far better.


----------



## kunz (Apr 1, 2010)

ugg


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 1, 2010)

For all I care, the new layout can go to the place all my Rubik's 4x4's went to.

It's so hard to navigate. And the rating sucks. I used to rate videos 2 stars if they really sucked, because I personally think it is more insulting than the 1/5 star that most people on YouTube choose. But since most people go with 1/5 star(s), they will be happy with the new rating system.

Also, the comments make it so you can't see when they were posted without mousing over them. I find this annoying, along with the fact that there are about 4 sections for comments. Recent, Highest Rated, Responded by the Video Poster (Wording fail), and the old comments.

And for some reason, I can't click the "x" above videos in my subscription box, so I have to go to each video and go back to the front page to get through it. So annoying.....

Overall, I wish I could find a way to switch back...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Not to fond of it. Used to the old look. Liked it that way far better.


Me too.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 1, 2010)

I REALLY hope this is an April fools' joke.

It has way too many flaws.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 1, 2010)

This is just bad design. I don't care about the functionality, but the design is horrible. The video description is moved under the video. If you are on a small screen, you cant see the description and the video at the same time now. The also made the video responses stack vertically instead of horizontally, which once again makes things nasty for anyone on a small screen. If you want to read the comments, it takes forever to get down there to them.
As for the comments themselves, I have no idea what they were thinking. Lot's of relevant information and buttons on the comments are completely HIDDEN until you mouse over that specific comment. What purpose on earth could that serve? It's no like it makes room for something else, it just hide information for no reason at all. This makes it impossible to quickly see the timestamps for all comments at a glance. Instead, you have to sit there and mouse over each and every one.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Can anybody take a ss of the new layout? Everything looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> This is just bad design. I don't care about the functionality, but the design is horrible. The video description is moved under the video. If you are on a small screen, you cant see the description and the video at the same time now. The also made the video responses stack vertically instead of horizontally, which once again makes things nasty for anyone on a small screen. If you want to read the comments, it takes forever to get down there to them.
> As for the comments themselves, I have no idea what they were thinking. Lot's of relevant information and buttons on the comments are completely HIDDEN until you mouse over that specific comment. What purpose on earth could that serve? It's no like it makes room for something else, it just hide information for no reason at all. This makes it impossible to quickly see the timestamps for all comments at a glance. Instead, you have to sit there and mouse over each and every one.


Yes. I hate the comments.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> It has way too many flaws.


Duh?
they JUST released it.
They will be making fixes along the way.
you know kinda like every website in existence does.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > It has way too many flaws.
> ...



Uh, what? So you are saying, they just throw some barely working crap together, and they will patch it up later?
If you read the news posting about it, they claim to have been working on this layout and refining it for a long time in accordance with user feedback. 

I'm betting its an April Fools joke.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

It was this thread that lead me to take a look. Personally, it looks alright to me, although I'll need time to make a fully informed decision. I don't like how I have to click on my username for the options to come up now though.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2010)

DENE HAS SPOKEN!!!!!!!!11!!!!

I don't hate it... I don't really like the "like" and "dislike" buttons, but that's alright I suppose.

It will take a while to get used to though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...


Yep thats the way development works.


----------



## Gollum999 (Apr 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



Actually, I think this is the April Fool's joke.


----------



## SebCube (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww now the big yellow button is Grey .


----------



## Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



Totally wrong. Ive been on this layout for about a month now (you guys are kind of late). Its not that bad. You get used to it after about a week.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2010)

This has been here for quite a while. Although I've gotten used to it somewhat, I think it is ugly and makes navigating the site more difficult instead of easier. There's too much whitespace (not enough borders) and too many open/close commands without any explanation. I'm also really not a fan of the quality thing because it gets in the way of the volume thing (which is SO MUCH more important!).

Personally I'm waiting for the next layout. They tend to completely revamp stuff once in a while. Hopefully it will be an improvement.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 1, 2010)

On the new layout I also can't stand that you can't start in the middle of a playlist. I like to watch TV shows on youtube, and if I am in the middle of the season, I do not want to have to click 20 times to get to the video I want to start watching at.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 1, 2010)

Eh, I also like the minimalism. I'm a big fan of minimalism. For all of you complaining about flaws thats probably because they are still updating it now. Over the next day or week they'll get everything fixed. They may even change a few things based on user response. 
I haven't used it much and I'm sure I'll get used to it but things that I would like are time stamps and maybe one more border between the comments and the related videos.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm usually positive about the changes YouTube makes, but I have mixed feeling about this new video page. Here are my opinions:

1) I don't necessarily mind the rating change, but I wish you wouldn't have to like or not like the video to see the ratings. I mean if it's a long video, I'd like see if most of the people didn't think it was worth watching.

2) I don't like how they put people's comments directly to the right of the names. I usually want to skim through the comments, but with this setup, it take a little longer.

3) I wish they didn't take so much color out of it. I like how the description was gray & the subscribe button was yellow.

4) I wish you could remove the "Comment removed by user" (or however it's worded) message. I don't like seeing those pointless messages on my video.

5) It would be nice to see the message box on the top of the screen. So if I'm browsing YouTube, & I can see whenever I have a new message. Now, I have to remember to click on my username to see if I have a new message, ick.

6) I do like how the area that opens up to view all of users' videos.

7) It's nice how you don't have to scroll though the related videos anymore. Now you can worry about the page scroll bar. (It's always nice when you have to only worry about one scroll bar, & not two.)



Zarxrax said:


> I'm betting its an April Fools joke.


I'm afraid it isn't. YouTube wouldn't put all that time into this. Plus it's been available to users for months now, & it was released today, March 31st, not April 1st. All Google does for April 1st is put a fake advertisement on the Gmail homepage for some new crazy option. (Which I'm actually looking forward to see tomorrow  )



dannyz0r said:


> I don't see anything different on mine


It's been used in IE for awhile now, & it was released on FireFox today.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2010)

THE APRIL FOOLS JOKE IS IN EFFECT.

...and I discovered on my own 
It's interesting it'll have people trying it out which 'saves bandwith costs'.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 1, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually, it is the 1st of April. Just not where you are.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 1, 2010)

My thoughts
-The Subscribe button is now colorlessly grey and at the TOP. So you know how MMAP in his early vids said "Bla bla bla...click that orange button"? Well, people are going to get confused...

-The description is to the bottom of the video. If it's a huge ass description with the lyrics and the song is huge, how I am I gonna see both? And I have a small screen too.

-I do not like having to like/dislike the video to see the ratings.

-They have removed the time length of videos on the thumbnails when I search videos. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE IDEA OF SIMPLE CONVENIENCE?

-To rate a comment or flag it, you have to hovor your mouse over it. WOW. W.T.F

-I can't tell what the vids are to the right of the video screen. Are they "More form <name>" or Related Videos?

-Remember how at the top, our YT names would be in blue? Now it's PLAIN BLACK TEXT. What, we're not good enough for a DIFFERENT COLOR TEXT? Well, when you click on it, it DOES give you different boxes like Favorites, My Videos, etc. Before this update, I have to click the arrow, click "My videos, favorites, subscriptions", which just brings me to My Videos. Then I have to click AGAIN to get to my Favorites or such.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 1, 2010)

WTF, my Youtube updated like 2 weeks ago.

My opinions on it; it absolutely sucks. How do I know that the video I'm about to watch isn't a Rick Roll just wasting my time. The stars did that. Now most of the videos don't have any indication of being good or bad. Also, the x that appears next to you subscripted videos that used to allow you to remove that video from your home page, now does nothing. And the autoplay feature is sooooo annoying. I go and start typing a comment but I'm too late because the next video has already started playing.

However so, I do enjoy some changes. I like the comments box being on top of the comments rather than below, and the most liked comments Makes it so that I don't have to go through pages of comments to find witty comments.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone know, how I can change the crap to old style?


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 1, 2010)

It sucks


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 1, 2010)

I too think so, that the previous one was better, but we will get used to it eventually. Considering that we have no other options.  I personally didn't like the new look of the channels when they have been changed but now I feel ok.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

hahaha
Watch a video, and switch the quality...


----------



## aronpm (Apr 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> hahaha
> Watch a video, and switch the quality...



That is pretty cool.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2010)

2 April Fools this year: The homepage redirects to the Rick Roll website.

Either be fast clicking your links or stop the page from loading.
I think it's intentionally a good opportunity to use your new option to go between your subscription's videos without going back to the home page, so that you can try to avoid it altogether.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2010)

Partners don't have banners anymore.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Absolute piece of s***, hate it.


----------



## tim (Apr 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> There's too much whitespace (not enough borders)



That's actually a good thing.

But, uhm, do i really have to click on Like/Dislike to see the ratings?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2010)

tim said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > There's too much whitespace (not enough borders)
> ...



Everyone just rated 1 star or 5 stars, its the same. Dislike=1 star, like=5 star


----------



## tim (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I think i didn't express myself well enough: I know how to rate and i like the new way, but i can't see the rating results before rating myself.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

tim said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Oh no you were very clear. That other guy just didn't read properly or is a moron. (I'd possibly say both, but that wouldn't be nice to jump to such a conclusion  ).


----------



## Jani (Apr 2, 2010)

the animation is cool
the others are pointless


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 2, 2010)

Youtube in 2006
This really shows you how much youtube has changes over the past few years.


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 2, 2010)

This is just like facebook.

Facebook makes a layout change.

People go f**kin nuts over. "ZOMG TIS SAO BADDDDDDDDD EYE WANT TEH OLDE 1!!!!"

Then, after about a week. People are used to the new one, and go back to not giving a s**t.

This will be the same way. Watch.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2010)

The comments section seems kind of like a blob now. Other than that I think it is fine.

Displaying the highest rated comments at the top is stupidly self-perpetuating. People are going to see only those and continually rate those same two comments higher and higher.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This is just like facebook.
> 
> Facebook makes a layout change.
> 
> ...


You are right, but this time at least for me, its not just that the changed the layout, but they took away a feature that I liked. If I am in the middle of a playlist, and I stop watching it to go do something else, I really don't like to go all the way to the middle of my playlist by clicking through each video to get to the part of the playlist I want to watch. Especially if the playlist is really long. I really hope they fix this in the near future.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, it sucks even more now than before. I can run a search for one thing, but when I search for something else, it doesn't load.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, it sucks even more now than before. I can run a search for one thing, but when I search for something else, it doesn't load.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Gotta say, not a fan.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2010)

tim said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > There's too much whitespace (not enough borders)
> ...


Er, opinion? You might like it, but I don't. Feels like things were just thrown on the page, rather than put into a specific structure.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

BEST LAYOUT EVER


----------



## Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This is just like facebook.
> 
> Facebook makes a layout change.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. It also happened with the new You-Tube channel pages.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't know whether it's Youtube's or Opera's fault (or mine), but in Opera none of the dynamic things work for me. Channel videos box and video description box don't open, rating doesn't react, comment options are not even shown (also not when hovering the mouse over them).


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Don't know whether it's Youtube's or Opera's fault (or mine), but in Opera none of the dynamic things work for me. Channel videos box and video description box don't open, rating doesn't react, comment options are not even shown (also not when hovering the mouse over them).



Opera's fault. I could never get YT to work properly on Opera. I couldn't even post a comment on the old layout. I remember I used to be able to write up the comment and press "post comment" but it never posted. Then more recently it stopped even letting me open the comment post box in the first place. 

I haven't tried the new layout with Opera yet, but I gave up a long time ago. I just use chrome.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

I sometimes like to read the description of the video whilst I'm watching it but now I have to scroll down or switch to fullscreen first


----------



## Jai (Apr 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Don't know whether it's Youtube's or Opera's fault (or mine), but in Opera none of the dynamic things work for me. Channel videos box and video description box don't open, rating doesn't react, comment options are not even shown (also not when hovering the mouse over them).



Works for me, and I'm using Opera as well (Win7 Home Premium 32 bit, Opera 10.52 build 3344). Maybe you need to update?


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea I'm on an old version of Opera, but that is no excuse, really.


----------



## Joël (Apr 3, 2010)

Let me put it this way: I like the fact that they changed it, because I didn't like the old layout very much. Also, I like that they changed it more to google's style. I have to get used to it, but I do like the change!

I wonder what the results of this poll will be in 1 month or 6 months, if you guys have to compare the old layout with the new one...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 3, 2010)

It's extremely ugly! blech


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

Update: Works for me now in Opera without me having changed anything, so I assume Youtube fixed it.


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anybody else keep switching from the old layout to the new one every few hours? I keep going back to the old every few hours, then the next time I log in, its on the new one.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> Does anybody else keep switching from the old layout to the new one every few hours? I keep going back to the old every few hours, then the next time I log in, its on the new one.



its not just you i get it as well and also when i sometimes click on a vid it comes up with an error message and when i hit refresh it works :confused:


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Update: Works for me now in Opera without me having changed anything, so I assume Youtube fixed it.



Yea it seems to be working for me now too. That's great, I don't have to use chrome for YT anymore  .


----------



## Stefan (Apr 4, 2010)

I just realized...
- I can thumb up/down my own videos
- It's the only way I get to see the thumbs ups/downs of my own videos
- In my account view, I still get to see only the 1-5 stars ratings.
That's messed up.

Also: I see *two* numbers for thumb ups/downs each, what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> *It* sucks



Take the bold par out and capitalize the other word.
That sums up 99.99% of it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I just realized...
> - I can thumb up/down my own videos
> - It's the only way I get to see the thumbs ups/downs of my own videos
> - In my account view, I still get to see only the 1-5 stars ratings.
> ...



Each one is a statistic on how many thumbed it. 
There should be a thumb-sideways one to represent 2/3 stars.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Each one is a statistic on how many thumbed it.



I still don't understand. Why are there two up numbers and two down numbers?

Oh great, I just came across a video with *three* up numbers and two down numbers. What the hell?


----------

